# Micro crickets



## sarahjaynek (Sep 15, 2009)

Where does everyone buy cheap micro crickets.
Ive been trying to buy them from my local reptile shops but no-one seems to stock them coz they die quickly (Somrthing i found out after two day lol).
I think my electric blue geckos are missing them lol.
Any advice apreciated.


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

Never had any problems with die offs with crickets, I find them very hardy and the only problems i get is them eating each other if i forget to give them water(and the occasional escape.). I get most of mine locally but I have recently started to buy them from www.internetreptile.co.uk, they sell a good variaty of feeders and always delivered in excellent condition.

Edit to fix link


----------



## sarahjaynek (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for info, hopefully these will last longer lol.


----------

